# my blue staffords



## growler1961 (Nov 2, 2007)

hi we have 4 blue staffords levi is our stud dog he meets breed standard & is clear of L2-GHA & hc 
then we have Lili & lola litter sisters Lili is a solid blue ,Lola has red running through her coat giving her a browny appearance our new addition is Amarni called this because she is quailty as are all my dogs in my opinion !!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pics!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

gorgeous dogs my boy kaiser's dad was a blue


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Awesome dogs!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

when we had staffs, i allways wanted a blue one, never did get one, there gorgeous,


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

They are a gorgeous colour - I've never seen a blue Stafford before


----------



## Belladonnakatz (Nov 2, 2007)

I love Armani 
We have a black & white staffie ...also had a Tiger brindle staffie 
But i do like the blues very much


----------



## Vixen (Nov 2, 2007)

Love them!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

They are lovely! We had a blue stafford but had to give him up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

I must admit the blues look stunning. Great photo's


----------



## growler1961 (Nov 2, 2007)

Is there still is a dislike for blues? YES but it seems this only comes from the show ring ! blue has been a exceptable colour from the time the breed was first reconised by the kennel club and from my experience is very popular 
we have a waiting list forming for the litters i have planned for next year but i will say many people are breeding them just for the colour where as are aim is to breed dogs metting the breed standard 14-16 in tall good strong heads all my dogs are health tested & most importantly the have fantastic temprements
all i can say to people who dislike them for what ever normally unvalid reason is how many other breeders have have so many people interested that they can be very picky over who they sell their pups to ? my aim is to find them the best life i can and take a interest in my pups for life


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

plumo72 said:


> They are lovely! We had a blue stafford but had to give him up.


aww why did u have to give him up?

lovely pics by the way x


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

I didnt know there were blue ones, really nice


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

The only thing i dislike about blue staffords is their price tag 
why so high in price? its not like their rare anymore.and if its the color we are paying for then thats wrong coz at the end of the day itsa staff what ever color it is, so why are they not going for the normal quality staffy price?

plz don't take this the wrong way but they are wayyyyy overpriced.
i mean.. upto £1000 iv'e seen alot of people ask for one, thats extortion.


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

loe said:


> The only thing i dislike about blue staffords is their price tag
> why so high in price? its not like their rare anymore.and if its the color we are paying for then thats wrong coz at the end of the day itsa staff what ever color it is, so why are they not going for the normal quality staffy price?
> 
> plz don't take this the wrong way but they are wayyyyy overpriced.
> i mean.. upto £1000 iv'e seen alot of people ask for one, thats extortion.


Have you seen the price of a bull dog?? but when you see the money and time put into them its not over priceing


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

i put time and money into rearing my *normal staffys* but i did'nt sell them for £1000.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Lovely pics


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

quite agree jace, seems stupid that daft people pay that for just a color and to tell the truth its them mad people that are paying out the stupid price which is making the breeders keep it at that price or ask for more, so if people who want a blue staff are willing to wait then in the end these people who are breeding these blue staffs wont sell them for the stupid price they want so they will have to lower the price, either that or won't breed em .


----------



## growler1961 (Nov 2, 2007)

in reply to the price of a blue stafford! 
as a breeder of blues all i can answer is the pups are priced on what i was very happy to pay for the parents! as i imagine this is where most breeders get their prices from?
as for tackin the p--s this is not the intention 

there is such a demand i have people wanting to pay a deposit before my bitches are pregnant !
i have never done this but, it is however nice to know i can pick & choose very carefully where my pups spend their lives only selling to the best possible owners & allways prepared to take them back if the pup is in need of rehoming so i feel happy to continue as every body has the free will to choose what they pay for a pup. 
Have you seen the price of a Chocolate Labrador against the price of a golden one or a Blue or Harlequin Great Dane in comprason to a Fawn.
Same difference


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

if you say so  i still think they are over priced for a stafford with a different color coat then the norm.

ya dogs are beautifull btw and its nice to know you make sure the pups are going to the best homes because alot of people are in it simply for the money and just sell their pups to anyone that rings up and comes along without thinking about what kind of future it has with the new owners.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

arent they lovely?! beautiful, love that smiley face and baby on the bed.


----------

